# Doing the Tour de Cure Century. Advise Me!



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

The Tour de Cure is in two days (Saturday) here in Utah. About 1400 riders are signed up for it. I've never done a big race/ride like this. Any and all advice is appreciated. Let me know about food too. What to eat before, during, when to eat etc... 

NOTE: I did a 100 on my own last fall just for the heck of it with lots of hills. The Tour de Cure is pretty flat. I did 62 miles last Saturday on my own at about 19mph . The distance itself won't be a problem.

Thanks.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Christoph said:


> The Tour de Cure is in two days (Saturday) here in Utah. About 1400 riders are signed up for it. I've never done a big race/ride like this. Any and all advice is appreciated. Let me know about food too. What to eat before, during, when to eat etc...
> 
> NOTE: I did a 100 on my own last fall just for the heck of it with lots of hills. The Tour de Cure is pretty flat. I did 62 miles last Saturday on my own at about 19mph . The distance itself won't be a problem.
> 
> Thanks.


I can't imagine what advice you'd need, having done similar distances already. Eat enough, early enough; ditto drinking. Drink more if it's hot. 

If you've never ridden in a group before, be careful. Find people to ride with who go about your speed (a little faster than you go solo) and don't ride too close until you have a feel for it.

Be especially careful near the start, where the groups are likely to be larger, because there's more chance of getting tangled up with a squirrely rider. Presumably they stagger the start in groups? 

Put on sunscreen?

Have fun. It should be fun. Talk to people. It's not a race. But if you manage to get in with a good paceline that works, you may go faster than you have before. That could be fun.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

What he said^ Eat, Drink Sunscreen and repeat!


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Drink before your thirsty and often, bring Fig netons, Peanut butter Crakers, Peanuts and if they have designated reststops use them and eat what ever they have.

Pace your self and you'll be fine... good luck.

I am off to ride in a Metric Century this Saturday, I believe the weather is going the HOT, HUMID and maybe HAZEY


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Fourteen hundred riders? "Hold your line." And hope everyone else does.

Seriously -- and adding a bit to what JCavilia advised -- I'm not a fast rider but at the start of a big ride I usually try to hang with a pretty fast group for the first few miles, to put as many riders as I can behind me. Reason is the same as for a pro racer riding toward the front of the peloton: the more people there are behind you, the fewer there are who can crash you. It also helps shortens the lines at the rest stops. Just be careful not to go TOO hard and blow up later in the ride because you over-did it during the early stages.

Otherwise, given your experience with longer rides, you shouldn't have any trouble at all.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Just finisehd the NC Tour de Cure this past weekend. I rode 80 miles each day, there were a few doing the Century. I'm riding th DC Tour de Cure next weekend (on Father's Day) doing a metric century then.

I'm reasonably sure all 1400 are doing the Century, Here (DC) they stagger the start with the Century riders first, so you should be ahead of the pack.

Sunscreen
Hydrate

I stopped at every rest stop and made sure my HR was below 130 before I took off again. Just watch the heat; many folks in NC got heat exhaustion. I lost so much salt, so replacing the eloctrolytes is key.

Also, be sure to grab the cue sheet in case they didn't mark the course very well.

Have a great ride and thanks for supporting the American Diabetes association.


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

Right, that's 1400 or so in the whole race. They are staggering the start, the century people starting at 7:30 and the other distances starting later. 

Oh, and just to add to the fun, it's supposed to be raining tomorrow. 

Breakin' out the rain gear!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

After the Grand Fondo San Diego Debacle this year I have new rules that were passed on to me from people here. If it is raining before and when the start happens I am not riding! If it starts to rain after the start when we are on the course I will finish the ride unless it is to dangerous to continue. Riding in the rain sucks, standing in the rain waiting for the promoters to start the ride for 40 minutes is even worse.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Christoph said:


> Right, that's 1400 or so in the whole race. They are staggering the start, the century people starting at 7:30 and the other distances starting later.
> 
> Oh, and just to add to the fun, it's supposed to be raining tomorrow.
> 
> Breakin' out the rain gear!




it's not really a race, right? just start early, before the mass sketchiness begins. you want to get out ahead of the mess, those that will be going hard from the git go and taking other down w/ them


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Just eat as much as your stomach can handle at each rest stop. I can pig out and not get sick so I enjoy everything they have to offer. Even when raining you may be sweating like a madman under your rain clothes so drink a lot of electrolyte stuff (Cytomax, gatorade, whatever they are offering). Usually the riders get really stretched out so you may want to mix it up with a friendly group or be more loners like my wife and I. Pacelines are faster but being a loner is safer (well, mostly). Other than that, have fun, don't get too wet, enjoy the ride.


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

Did it! Raining on the way there, but it didn't rain on the course until I hit 95 miles. Nice. 

My legs cramped on a huge hill. My buddy's Garmin, and another guy next to me both said it was 13% grade for a while.

At the base of the hill, I looked up, and saw a guy fall over right in the middle of the road.

I got up to him, got off to see if he was okay, and that's when my legs started cramping too. I walked ten feet and got back on the bike and finished the hill. 

This was at about the 30 miles mark, or something like that.

The main thing, that was brutal, was the wind. Every time we turned east, which was a lot, the wind blew right in our faces. Going north or south, the crosswind got us. I think I only averaged about 17 miles an hour because of the wind, but I did it.

Good time and lots of good people. I'll try to do it again next year. 

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats Chris! Not only on the ride, but because you road a ride for a great cause. Those of us who have diabetes thank you! I was planning on riding the Tour de Cure in Palo Alto, CA tomorrow, but ironically enough some complications I am having because of my diabetes and high blood pressure medicine is going to prevent me from making it out there! As grueling as the ride was, never take for granted that you can ride whenever you want! Congrats again!


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Way to go. Such a great cause as well. Riding has helped me drop my Blood Sugar tremendously.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

pastpob said:


> Congrats Chris! Not only on the ride, but because you road a ride for a great cause. Those of us who have diabetes thank you! I was planning on riding the Tour de Cure in Palo Alto, CA tomorrow, but ironically enough some complications I am having because of my diabetes and high blood pressure medicine is going to prevent me from making it out there! As grueling as the ride was, never take for granted that you can ride whenever you want! Congrats again!


Kinda took note of this post when I was out there today for the 120k (TDC @ Palo Alto). Great ride, and shame you couldn't be there. 

Don't miss next year! :thumbsup:


----------

